# How to become a utah hunting guide/outfitter?



## TargetProne (Sep 24, 2007)

So, I just have a few questions about it if I were interested in becoming one. I've found the application online and looked through it. Can you become a hunting guide without being affiliated with an outfitter? Or do you have to become an outfitter before you can become a hunting guide? Also with all the training and experience on the last couple pages, can it be from personal experience with other people, or does it have to be official training by the DWR or something?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just show up at the crossroads at midnight and sign some papers and you are set. ;-)


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Two other small inconveniences; Liability insurance and special use permits.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Getting your foot in the door is tough, its all about who you know. Coarse you have to be good too,


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

PM me I can help you out, I got my guides license last year.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

don't you have to have a mullet?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Been wondering about this myself. PM sent!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> *Been wondering about this myself.* PM sent!


Bout the mullet? :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

MadHunter said:


> bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> 
> 
> > *Been wondering about this myself.* PM sent!
> ...


Si! 8)


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR SPECIAL USE PERMIT UNLESS YOU WANT 6 MONTH VACATION AT LEAST ON FEDRAL LAND WARNING YOU!!!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Getting a DOPL Utah guide/outfitter license in one thing , 
A special use permit is another! And the reason there will NOT be any,
or very,very, few new outfitters in Utah. They will simply NEVER get SP permits.

On top of that, The guiding industry in Utah as a whole is struggling right now,
The word of loss of " quality " deer and elk hunting is spreading across the nation
quickly amongst potential clients.

Same with mountain lions, just watch the Non-res permit sales drop like a rock :shock:

I believe it's also linked to the economy, That is also a definite factor.... :evil:

Another interesting thing, I understand the 2012 sportsmans elk and governor's elk
tags HAVE NOT been filled yet this year, Their running out of time!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> I understand the 2012 sportsmans elk and governor's elk
> tags HAVE NOT been filled yet this year, Their running out of time!


They can give me a call. I'll fill them for them! 8)


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> ... I understand the 2012 sportsmans elk and governor's elk
> tags HAVE NOT been filled yet this year, Their running out of time!


I don't think the quality is low. I think it has been high over the last stretch of years. If the tags have not been filled it's probably because their standards are excessively high just like the prices they paid for the tags. Bad investments happen.... live with it. o-||


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> On top of that, The guiding industry in Utah as a whole is struggling right now...


Good!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > On top of that, The guiding industry in Utah as a whole is struggling right now...
> ...


+ juan


----------

